# Holland and Holland Factory Craftsmanship



## PeterT (Nov 21, 2019)

Stumbled onto this vid. Don't really know what I'm looking at for the most part, but admire the hand work.


----------



## DPittman (Nov 22, 2019)

Yes amazing craftsmanship both in metal and wood work.  The accompanying music was very appropriate,  I would almost expect those beautiful shotguns would emit a violin sound when handled as well!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 22, 2019)

I've never felt as unworthy of all my tools as I do right now.

That was simply beautiful.

Thanks.


----------



## John Conroy (Nov 22, 2019)

The price is not for the faint of heart!


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 22, 2019)

-- you pay for every hour....


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 22, 2019)

I've owned houses that cost less than that.


----------



## DPittman (Nov 22, 2019)

John Conroy said:


> The price is not for the faint of heart!
> 
> View attachment 6627


Oh good lord!!!  I knew they would be very very expensive but that is insane!  I think it's a little bit harder for me to like them as much now.  .


----------



## DPittman (Nov 22, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> I've owned houses that cost less than that.


Ha!   I LIVE in a house that is worth less than that!  I should see if the wife wants to swap the house for a really nice pair of his' and hers' shotguns.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 22, 2019)

DPittman said:


> Ha!   I LIVE in a house that is worth less than that!  I should see if the wife wants to swap the house for a really nice pair of his' and hers' shotguns.


I know how she'd use the "hers" model if you did this


----------



## PeterT (Nov 23, 2019)

John maybe found a deal! HaHa. Apparently H&H are just mid pack in the 'most expensive gun' list.
104,400 pounds = 178,000 CDN.
https://www.thefield.co.uk/shooting/most-expensive-guns-26087
Oh well, like Ferrari's & Lambos and... I can afford to 'look' :


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 23, 2019)

Wow. Those are models Prince Charles and Prince Andrew would go fox hunting with.

Well...maybe not Andrew. He's a tad preoccupied these days.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 23, 2019)

These are well-made, beautiful pieces, but just like a Rolex isn't a watch (their representation), these aren't guns.  These are art pieces that function as guns.  - I'm not putting them down - they are masterful works of art, worthy of their creators and the price they warrant.


----------



## trlvn (Nov 23, 2019)

Yup.  A fine firearm has the precision of an ultra-high end watch; intricate, beautiful engraving in solid steel, jaw-dropping woodwork; and--as if all that isn't enough--is a supremely functional weapon.   

BTW, if you want to start a fight, go to a US-based gun forum and mention that you think English guns are the best!  Vice versa works too!!

Craig


----------

